# BLO on Walnut??



## jPell (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all. I have made some flooring transition strips out of walnut and was pondering on the idea of applying BLO before a few coats of poly to add depth. Any thoughts/input on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

It'll definitely add color depth. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work, as long as you stick to the drying times recommended for each product. As always, test on scrap first.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It will certainly work. As Brian said, test a piece to make sure the result is what you want. I love BLO on walnut, but it does tend to darken the color.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think you would do much better to use a product like Arm-R-seal rather than Blo


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

blo works well on walnut.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Tung Oil if you have the time. Since it doesn't yellow the walnut will stay wet brown looking.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I second the Tung oil


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is a box in walnut, with BLO then wipe on poly over the top.


----------



## enurdat1 (Apr 1, 2012)

3rd on the Tung oil. I love the finish it gives. Behlen is my prefered brand.


----------



## jPell (Feb 5, 2011)

Man, where were you Tung oil fans yesterday?? Just kidding. I ended up making a thirds blend of BLO (mainly because that's what I had on hand), Poly and Mineral Spirits (a little stronger on the MS) and did a few coats with that. Looks and feels amazing though I do wish it would have darkened up just a little bit more. I'm going to mix up another blend a little stronger on the Poly for the couple last coats. For now… I think I've found a new love. I will be trying the Tung oil on my next project though. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------

